# Bass Pro, Cary NC



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Openng Feb. 12th!

Cary, NC (Raleigh) Sporting Goods & Outdoor Stores | Bass Pro Shops

FYI: There is a Cabela's coming to Garner next year and another Gander Mt. announced for North Raleigh.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've only been to one Bass Pro Shop (in Michigan), many years ago. Nice store, had an indoor range, I did a bit of shooting while I was visiting relatives thereabouts.

There's a Cabelas about 75 miles away from me, but in another state. I still manage to get over there 2-3 times a year, usually to get some ammo, a scope, or some doo-dads from their Bargain Cave (returned mail-order stuff). They occasionally stock some interesting stuff you don't see at other places, like .22 LR tracer ammunition (fun!). If you like looking at stuffed dead critters, they usually have an awesome display of them in various parts of the store. I also recently ordered from Cabelas.com for the first time, and was quite impressed with their service, the way they answered my questions, and how they handled a backorder for me.


----------



## FrostyOwl (Dec 8, 2013)

Excellent! Looking forward to them.

Now, if someone would just put an IHOP in Wake Forest, all would be good with the world.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I have found handgun prices to be significantly higher at both Bass Pro and Cabela"s than my local gun shops ($50-$150). I have found good deals on bulk ammo. Three months ago I got 1000 rounds of 9mm 115 gr Remington UMC for $229.00. If I would have known how good it was I would have bought more but I was unsure because I had never bought it like that before. It is not something they have all the time and goes very fast when they do but I always look at the bulk ammo when I go. I have seen some good deals on bulk ammo in other calibers though but you have to do the math and make sure it is indeed a deal.


----------

